# Dream car



## oldsoul (Nov 19, 2015)

If you had the money, what classic car, with or without,  mods would you have?

Me, Early '70's Caddie El Dorado. I would equip it with:

Latest LS engine
Ford 9" rear-end, chopped to accomodate,
305mm or larger tires, super sticky
Trac-bars
original body, and wheels
Likely would paint it pink, just for fun
Maybe even a supercharger or N.O.S.
I think it would be pretty cool to blow the doors off of one of those rice-burning "tuner" cars.
What would you have?


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 19, 2015)

I've always had a thing for Porsce 911s.  All years, all models.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a few.  This is one:


----------



## pismoe (Nov 19, 2015)

don't know much about details but a nice straight 65 Ford Galaxy 500 2 door , British racing green , metallic with nice unpolished aluminum wheels , nice black rubber as big as practical .    Big v8 , auto transmission with leather , sort of beige color .  ---------   remembering my parent 65 Ford car of similar configuration .   I loved their 4 door , always wanted it to be a 2 door !!


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I have a few.  This is one:


 That's a sweet looking SS. Any mods? Besides the obvious- Tires, wheels, paint.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 19, 2015)

Just two:







1964 Toyota FJ40 (Land Cruiser) with rear scissor door and...






1964 Toyota FJ45, I'd prefer the long bed...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2015)

1972 Buick Riviera Boattail .......owned one in the 80's......wish I still had it.   ......


----------



## Alystyr (Nov 19, 2015)

Top three, in no real order:
'59 Thunderbird hardtop (but in black)





'66 Olds Toronado





or a '63 Stingray





No mods, just factory stock in near-showroom condition.
They'd be driven as much as weather would permit, too - they aren't much good sitting in a garage collecting dust.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2015)

My all time favorite........1957 Chevy Nomad.......had several chances back in the day to buy one.....but fooled around and never did.

Now they sell for more than a house.   .......


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2015)

My daily driver back in the early 70's looked exactly like this one.

1967 Stingray


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 19, 2015)

1979 Pontiac Trans Am Firebird


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 20, 2015)

Wildcard said:


> 1979 Pontiac Trans Am Firebird


Sportin' the 'stache too, Bandit?


----------



## Boss (Nov 20, 2015)

My "money is no object" pick would have to be this beauty...




*Bugatti Veyron Successor*

My "made in America" classic would be...




*1961 Studebaker Hawk
*
OR... one of these: 




*1968 Ford Mustang Shelby GT500*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 21, 2015)

Actually had one...1979 F-350 4x4 SuperCab.  With a front Dana 60 and rear Dana 70, it had the toughest mechanicals Ford offered without dual rear wheels, since it was a Camper Special (heavier rear springs and swaybar).  Originally, it had a 400M engine...but the guy I bought it from repowered it with a 5.9 litre Cummins diesel from a Stepvan.  He used the factory Borg-Warner T-19 HD 4-speed manual transmission and NP205 transfer case, with an overdrive added to the transfer case.  The engine conversion looked factory, to the extent of having dual batteries I would have sworn were installed in Dearborn, working air conditioning (using a compressor from a Cummins-powered F600), and functioning (factory) cruise control.  Being an XLT Ranger, the truck was pretty loaded: front captain's chairs and console, tilt column, Quadraphonic stereo, carpet, A/C, cruise control, power steering & brakes, even map lights.  Much as I loved the truck, it was too nice to be a work truck, and WAY too nice to plow with. (Being an extended cab-longbed, it was also extremely long, which made plowing parking lots quite difficult and very hard on the equipment.)


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 21, 2015)

That is hideous.


----------



## oldsoul (Nov 23, 2015)

drifter said:


>


 Paint it white, put some bull horns on it, and ride around in a white suit... Sounds pretty seet to me. LOL


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 23, 2015)

One of the cool things about the car hobby is that you can have just about anything you want, if you are willing to wait a few years, particularly if you make use of the internet and are willing to travel to get what you want.

That old Mercedes SL  or an M3 or a CTS-V?  Search Autotrader, cars-dot-com, and others for older, low mileage examples, and you can usually find one that is a "steal" - even though it might be on the other side of the country.  So you pay $500 to have it delivered (if you don't feel like going out to get it yourself).  It's a small price to get exactly what you want at a reasonable overall cost.  And I've seldom even heard of people getting burned.  Usually, the people selling "enthusiast" cars - or motorcycles - are just as neurotic as you are about the condition, and they tell you EVERYTHING wrong with the car they are selling.


----------



## Alystyr (Nov 23, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> One of the cool things about the car hobby is that you can have just about anything you want, if you are willing to wait a few years, particularly if you make use of the internet and are willing to travel to get what you want.


Exactly.
What helps even more is if you can do some mechanical/restoration work yourself. There are those out there that only want cars in perfect shape, and they usually end up paying a premium for them. This leaves those cars that are a little "rough", which a capable person can get for a steal and, with a little work, turn them into something just as nice.
I've lost count of the cars my father (a mechanic) picked up for literally nothing, just because the owner didn't want to put a couple of hundred into fixing them. He did the work himself, drove them for a couple of years, then sold them for two or three times what he had in them.


----------



## Boss (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are a few more cars I have always been in love with... 





*1959 Chevy El Camino* 

Both the 59 Impala and El Camino are absolute works of art. 





*1969 Plymouth Roadrunner 440+6
*
Nothing but serious hot rod here. The '69 Roadrunner had no luxury options, rubber floor mats, no air conditioning or power anything, the rear windows didn't even roll down... just one bad ass 440 hemi with triple 2bbl carbs and 4-speed. They could smoke most Corvettes of the time. 





*1987 Buick GNX
*
The original "smart car" had state of the art electronics and one bad attitude. The small turbocharged V6 could run the quarter in 13 flat. This was during a time when most muscle cars had been neutered by emissions standards but the folks at Buick teamed up with McLaren Performance to produce this wicked ride. 





*1968 Pontiac GTO*

Awesome muscle car of the 60s with that 455 c.i. Rocket engine.


----------



## gipper (Nov 23, 2015)

440 six-pack four speed...now put on Highway Star, and I am good to go!


----------



## gipper (Nov 24, 2015)

Boss said:


> Here are a few more cars I have always been in love with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such thing as a 440 Hemi....426 hemi is the one.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2015)

I own one of these.  I bought it when they were cheap and unwanted....  Best buy I ever made....


----------



## Boss (Nov 24, 2015)

gipper said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few more cars I have always been in love with...
> ...



Ahh.. you are correct, the 440 wasn't a HEMI.  It was the much cheaper alternative in 1969. 
Plymouth Road Runner 440 A12


----------



## Boss (Nov 24, 2015)

westwall said:


> I own one of these.  I bought it when they were cheap and unwanted....  Best buy I ever made....



Can't imagine those ever being "unwanted!"


----------



## noxno2 (Jan 23, 2016)

man if i were to pick a dream car, it would be one of like 5 different cars. 
68 charger rt hemi. plum crazy. 
69 plymouth roadrunner hemi. red
67 gto 400/4spd. red or turquoise
i like my current 68 camaro, im rebuilding. swapping a 383/t56 in
1997 nissan gtr skyline...blue


----------



## westwall (Jan 23, 2016)

Boss said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > I own one of these.  I bought it when they were cheap and unwanted....  Best buy I ever made....
> ...










The racing world is very harsh.  Once technology has passed you by they are on to the next, big, thing.  These were literally under 12,000 for years and years.  Now mine is worth over a million thanks to it's documented racing history.  Crazy I know but there you go...


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 29, 2016)

Even more so the dream that I'd be able to comfortably fit inside one:


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 29, 2016)

I recently ran across a car that I hadn't ever seen or heard of before. It was a Nash-Healey.

Produced from 1951 to 1954 in both a hardtop and convertible model. It was America's first post war sports car and cost almost double the price of a Corvette.

Which helps explain why only 507 were ever produced.   ......  

Nash-Healey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 29, 2016)

I very much miss my first car, a 1969 Falcon station wagon that was a hand-me-down from my parents.  One of my automotive fantasies is to have a fully-restored, and only slightly-modified version of the same car, with a  period-correct engine, but bigger and more powerful than the 200-cubic-inch inline six that I had in this car.  I'm thinking of a 240 or 250 I6 that Ford made in that time period, with some performance enhancements, and a modern OBD-II-driven fuel injection system instead of a carburetor.  (Being diabetic, I have to be careful about carbs.)  maybe a V8, but one of the things that was really wonderful about this car was how easy it was to work on, largely in part because of how much room the I6 left around it in the engine compartment to get access to everything.



 

  More recently, I've been thinking about a different car that my parents had, and fantasizing about a much more heavily-modified version thereof.  That one was a 1975 LTD station wagon.  It was a huge, heavy, powerful behemoth, practically indestructible.  I'm given to understand that some time before it came to us, it had been in a collision with a bus, which it survived with no noticeable damage.  It survived me and my two younger siblings learning to drive.  On one occasion, while my mother was driving it, it was rear-ended by some flimsy pathetic piece of Japanese trash.  The LTD sustained only very minor damage, but the piece of Japanese trash was totalled.

  In spite of its size, it was also amazingly maneuverable; being one of few cars I ever drove that could easily make a U-turn in the street in front of my parents' house.  Its biggest downside was that it was a horrendous gas guzzler, getting about seven miles to the gallon.  I'm given to understand that of all the engines that Ford was making in that time period, it was the 400-cubic-inch V8 that suffered the most adversely from the hasty efforts by its manufacturer to comply with emissions regulations that were suddenly imposed in the 1970s.  It also seemed to me that the overall quality of this vehicle was noticeably short of that of the Falcon.  I imagine getting my hands on a similar surviving car in good shape, tearing it down and rebuilding it to a higher level of quality more in line with that of the Falcon, keeping the suspension and steering systems, but putting in a completely modern drive train.  I wonder if Ford's 6.8-liter V10 would fit.  If not, I'm sure that whatever Ford's biggest V8 is probably would, along with a modern transmission.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 31, 2016)

Actually, the 400 had a great deal of potential...a guy named Barrie Poole ran one in NHRA drag racing in the 70's (under the name "Border Bandit").  Hot Rod built one almost 20 years ago that made 380HP.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 31, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> Actually, the 400 had a great deal of potential...a guy named Barrie Poole ran one in NHRA drag racing in the 70's (under the name "Border Bandit").  Hot Rod built one almost 20 years ago that made 380HP.


  In those applications, it wouldn't be burdened with all the smog-control crap that my parents' LTD had.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 31, 2016)

Theirs passed California smog in a 1979 Ranchero.


----------

